# Shibuya Ultima Magnetic rest question



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

The ARE Magnetic Recurve rest I have used for a very long time finally gave out so I put my spare one on I had in my kit. So now I need to purchase another spare rest. What can you tell me about the Shibuya Ultima Magnetic rest good and bad. I don't like the price but I do like that it has an adjustable arm which makes it easy when switching arrow sizes.

Happy New Year and straight shooting in 2013


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

eagle man said:


> The ARE Magnetic Recurve rest I have used for a very long time finally gave out so I put my spare one on I had in my kit. So now I need to purchase another spare rest. What can you tell me about the Shibuya Ultima Magnetic rest good and bad. I don't like the price but I do like that it has an adjustable arm which makes it easy when switching arrow sizes.
> 
> Happy New Year and straight shooting in 2013


Happy New Year to you too!

I use a shibuya rest and think it's great! how long have you been using your ARE rest? i've only used my shibuya rest for about 2 years, but i'm sure there are people who have used it for far longer. And yes, it's really easy to adjust.

In general, i don't think you need to go crazy about which rest to buy, especially since a lot of people love the Hoyt Super Rest. If i didn't change from indoor to outdoor arrows and vice versa, i'd probably use one too.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anybody else give me any info on the Shibuya rest...good or bad?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

2 years use for me - nothing but good things to say about it. The wire arm is extremely rigid, durable, precise.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I bought a couple before the April Oly. trials event and tried them, but would get unexplained fliers when bare shaft testing (a few that missed the whole bale at 30M) and eventually switched back to my old tried-and-true ARE rest and the problem went away. I'm sure it was a clearance issue, but why it happened with the Shibuya rest and not the ARE is still a mystery to me. At the time, I didn't have the time or inclination to figure out the problem, and I was satisfied with the results I was getting with my ARE rests, so I have been shooting them ever since. 

When my new bow arrives this week, I'll be putting a Shibuya rest on it and we'll see if I experience the same problem again.

I noticed a lot of guys at the trials using them, including Butch, and he won't use anything that doesn't absolutely work with a proven track record, so if it's good enough for him, it's a darn good rest.

John


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I had an ARE rest when I was first shooting. The wire broke after 1.5 years. I dont really fault it, but you cant really get a replacement wire for it w/o buying a whole other rest. After it broke, our coach (Ezra W) emphatically told me and everyone else who was getting a rest to get the Shibuya. Mine is still going strong after 3 years and does not have even the slightest hint of a groove in it. However, I have seen some of the other Cal archers where a groove into their wire, so it might depend on how much you shoot or how your bow is tuned. I am supposing if there is too much downward force of the arrow onto the wire (because of bad nock point or some other error), it will wear a groove into it no matter what rest it is.

Pros: Thick Rigid wire
Can be used for both LH and RH bows (good for a team of people who can just easily exchange parts if having a mechanical failure)
Magnetic giveaway
Set screw allows for adjustment both vertically and horizontally
Can easily buy replacement wires for the rest.
Comes in nice colors

Cons: Sometimes the set screw does not tighten well enough. This appears to be a problem early on, but after a while it just stops loosening. This means its either a tuning issue that was eventually solved or the rest needs to be "burned in"
Expensive

We have had more wires break from AREs then Shibuyas in our club. So far I think the count is like 6 to 2. And one of the shibuya wires broke because of doing something dumb lol.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

gumibears said:


> you cant really get a replacement wire for it w/o buying a whole other rest.


I don't know why people continue to perpetuate this myth. spare wires are for the mere asking. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-ultima-recurve-rest-arm.html


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

First thing you notice is how small and well machined they are the idea ov of the V shaped magnet seat seems to make sense as does the hardened coated arm, but whilst spare arms are available they need to be.
I'd buy at least one for the spares box as they don't tollerate clearance issues very long with out breaking.
In our club we lost 4 arms on three different bows in a matter of months (2 on one bow).
I know in an ideal world you won't have clearance issues but when you do it can take time to sort it out.
As spare arms cost nearly as much as a good rest with hindsight I'd just buy another rest.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Good rest I've shot tens of thousands of arrows off mine no problem.

I like mine and would by another one. 

But!!!!! I have heard of issues when converting them to left handed use. the wire arm would stick for no apparent reason. When I first read about this the only thing I could think of was some of the adhesive backing has got into the hinge but the poster was saying thats not the case. Then a few weeks ago a friend of mine got one he is left handed and had the same problem this time I had a close look and it was the machining that was the problem and it is a very small fault, the ridge that the wire arm touches is not straight on the half that is used for left handed setup. When used right handed it does not touch that part of the ridge so works fine. The archer returned the rest and received a replacement no problem. 

I shoot mine left handed and it worked fine straight out of the box.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Speaking of adhesive backing, I wish this rest had a little more surface area to adhere to. That's really about my only complaint with it.

Otherwise, it's built really, really well.

John


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking at the Shibuya as well. Would putting a plastic sleeve on the arm lessen the opportunity for breakage?


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Well that is what I wanted to hear. I'd like to thank all of you for your response!

straight shooting in 2013.

Ted


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I also use this rest. Nothing but great things to say. 

I shoot left also and I have noticed this issue also. There are a few lefties in my class and we all have the same issue.

I sanded down the arm some and it seemed to help not get stuck on the inside.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

caspian said:


> I don't know why people continue to perpetuate this myth. spare wires are for the mere asking. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-ultima-recurve-rest-arm.html


My quote was referring to the ARE rest. As I said in my pros, you can get the spare wire for the shibuya....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, not being able to get a replacement arm for the ARE rests has been a source of frustration for many years. It's very dissapointing, especially since there are so many ARE rests out there, and it's so simple to replace the arm...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

3/4ths of previous ARE models do not have provision for an arm replacement. The newest model doesn't either. I suppose it's possible to replace one on an adjustable model but haven't seen the replacement parts- or the need. 

Personally I've worked with more than a couple thousand shooters in Japan using ARE's since the early 00’s and have only ever seen a couple (two) failures, both in cases of extreme wear after many tens of thousands of shots. Both were on a model that couldn't have a replacement anyway.

I routinely hand these rests out in clinics as Asahi supplies me very generously and they are excellent. The newest iteration is very good.

The Shibuya is excellent and an elegantly designed rest. I use the on all my personal bows.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the rest myself and so far I've unable to use it properly due to my arrows being too stiff, causing the arm to either stick inward or pulled all the way outward. Once I can start using my new arrows I'll be able to test it properly. Really annoying too. I didn't even know my arrows was too stiff since it seemed that my Hoyt Super rest's arm on the old bow caused the arrows to oscillate back to center, rather than shooting to the left. Least, that's what it seemed to do.


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

Data point - the magnet on my Shibuya fell out the other day - lost in the grass. Rest is useless once gone. 

Granted I've been having clearance problems so my nocks are banging into the rest on many shots (confirmed with HSV). But still.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

gma, sorry to hear about the loss of the magnet on yours, that would certainly make for a bummer day of shooting

just as another data point, I have used my Shibuya rest for more than a year and it appears to be working flawlwessly. the only clearance/scuffing marks I see are on the bottom vane, and I don't know how that could be an issue with the rest. so I give it two thumbs up


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Bottom vane scuffing means its tinging your plunger button. Probably want to rotate your nock ever so slightly. Well just about any magnetic rest will come off if you hit it enough. Got to fix the clearance problem.


----------

